# Employee supplied cordless tools



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Even when doing union work, I would have preferred to use my own tools. When I was on a job without many people, I often would use my own.

Today, I couldn't imagine doing any electrical work without my M 12 impact gun in hand.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Even when doing union work, I would have preferred to use my own tools. When I was on a job without many people, I often would use my own.


Is that because of union rules, or just risk of them being stolen? Most employer supplied cordless tools are garbage anyway. I worked for a large company and everything they had was DeWalt. 



> Today, I couldn't imagine doing any electrical work without my M 12 impact gun in hand.


Mine stays with me almost all the time, I have several and keep one in both tool bags.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> Is that because of union rules, or just risk of them being stolen? Most employer supplied cordless tools are garbage anyway. I worked for a large company and everything they had was DeWalt.


Oh Gawd... now you've done it. This is going to devolve into a 76 page rant about the divinity of Dewalt tools...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I supply all tools needed for a job but employees still like to bring their own to work

I just explain to them that personal tools will not be replaced if theyre damaged, lost or stolen


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> I supply all tools needed for a job but employees still like to bring their own to work
> 
> I just explain to them that personal tools will not be replaced if theyre damaged, lost or stolen


I tend to think that employee supplied tools will be a lot better cared for., and therefore not subject to to as much damage and theft. Funny how that works out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Oh Gawd... now you've done it. This is going to devolve into a 76 page rant about the divinity of Dewalt tools...


I don't care enough to rant or even make more than one post on the topic. But I will say that before I found Milwaukee M12 and M18 I used all Dewalt and always liked them. Also, Dewalt was the main cordless tools that all EC's and other big trade contractors used around here and they seemed to do just fine.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I don't care enough to rant or even make more than one post on the topic. But I will say that before I found Milwaukee M12 and M18 I used all Dewalt and always liked them. Also, Dewalt was the main cordless tools that all EC's and other big trade contractors used around here and they seemed to do just fine.


And so it begins....


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe a battery screwdriver but much more than that no. Contractor should supply power tools.
Maybe you need to do like the welders do and have rig electrician like a rig welder. The rig electricians like the rig welders get would get paid X$ more a hour for the use of their power tools.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

rephase277 said:


> and so it begins....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Maybe a battery screwdriver but much more than that no. Contractor should supply power tools.
> Maybe you need to do like the welders do and have rig electrician like a rig welder. The rig electricians like the rig welders get would get paid X$ more a hour for the use of their power tools.


I would rather pay a guy a dollar an hour more and have him provided and maintain the basic cordless tools and deal with charging the batteries for himself.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> View attachment 109002


And so it continues....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> And so it continues....


You keep this up and I will give you spot in the pea pod to Jackwad.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> You keep this up and I will give you spot in the pea pod to Jackwad.


You wouldn't!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I supply the cordless stuff so it is all the same across jobs/vans.

Also, we are just about 100% cordless (except for the demo hammer and a right angle drill that get's used once every few years). So I supply the M18 hammer, hackzall, grinder, multi-tool, and bandsaw. It just seems easier to go ahead and provide a drill and impact at that point, more efficient use of batteries and space having everything uniform.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I don't care enough to rant or even make more than one post on the topic. But I will say that before I found Milwaukee M12 and M18 I used all Dewalt and always liked them. Also, Dewalt was the main cordless tools that all EC's and other big trade contractors used around here and they seemed to do just fine.


DeWalt doesn't make anything equivalent to the M12 Fuel impact. Therefore they are garbage.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I much rather use my own tools. One its an investment, 2 theyre mine!, 3 boss buys all new expendables! 
Plus if I ever leave my tools come with me not too mention doing side jobs.
The biggest reason for me though, is theyre MY tools👍

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1. It is the contractors job to supply anything more than handtools.

2. I have always brought a cordless screwdriver or impact (an often taken flak for it) I do think asking for them to provide a sawzall is over the top.

3. I never minded providing the driver that I preferred.

4. I have worked for a couple contractors that bought which ever cordless brand you would rather have as long as it was one they had purchased already.

5. You could ask a guy to provide his own but if he says no it's no.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't care enough to rant or even make more than one post on the topic. But I will say that before I found Milwaukee M12 and M18 I used all Dewalt and always liked them. Also, Dewalt was the main cordless tools that all EC's and other big trade contractors used around here and they seemed to do just fine.


Makita was always the brand of choice for most companies I had worked for. 

The batteries were the same for Greenlee crimpers, shears, and Stout bandsaws, etc.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

With us you bring drill and saw we provide the rest . If you are nice to you're own tools and they break we will replace . If you leave them on a job in OUR locked box and they are stolen we replace . If you abuse tools sorry pal and if they get stolen from stupidity again sorry pal .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> DeWalt doesn't make anything equivalent to the M12 Fuel impact. Therefore they are garbage.


My first impact was the Bosch 10.8v, much like the first M12 impact.


DeWalt is just too homeowner/wood butcher.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

If they're mine, I can make the minor modifications to them that increase my productivity


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

All foreman are issued a complete hilti kit(cordless hammer drill, drill and saw all) which are leased and replaced every two years also issued 1 mini drill for every apprentice. If apprentices bring there own cordless tools and are broke on the job and not from negligence there are replaced. If you keep everyone equipped andhappy you get better production


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Flex277 said:


> All foreman are issued a complete hilti kit(cordless hammer drill, drill and saw all) which are leased and replaced every two years also issued 1 mini drill for every apprentice. If apprentices bring there own cordless tools and are broke on the job and not from negligence there are replaced. If you keep everyone equipped andhappy you get better production


I have never heard of leased tools, beyond expensive lifts and hydraulic benders. You guys must be a large shop or enterprise?


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Switched said:


> I have never heard of leased tools, beyond expensive lifts and hydraulic benders. You guys must be a large shop or enterprise?




Relatively yes, bout 40 man shop but leasing seems to be the way to go with Hilti, even if you wear it out send it in and gets fixed or replaced, lil pricey at times but it's worth it


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Flex277 said:


> Relatively yes, bout 40 man shop but leasing seems to be the way to go with Hilti, even if you wear it out send it in and gets fixed or replaced, lil pricey at times but it's worth it


Do they give you loaners while repairs are getting performed? 

I love Bosch tools and have them for my personal set, yet I can't justify them for the business. If I have an issue with Milwaukee.... I just go to HD and return it or buy a new one, total down time.... 1-3 hours.

That cost I just haven't been able to shake...


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Why pay my guys to stand around and wait for DeWalt batteries to charge or tools to cool down enough to run again? Milwaukee will pay for itself in labor alone!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> I have never heard of leased tools, beyond expensive lifts and hydraulic benders. You guys must be a large shop or enterprise?


Hilti is big with leasing tools. Anything goes wrong at all and the Hilti guy will be there that day with a new one.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Hilti is big with leasing tools. Anything goes wrong at all and the Hilti guy will be there that day with a new one.


That's what I see around here also. Mostly commercial carpenter outfits or GC's though. Everyone seems to love the service, and they never have run down tools.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Hilti is big with leasing tools. Anything goes wrong at all and the Hilti guy will be there that day with a new one.


They make it easy to buy their bits and blades/ hardware when you lease. I remember them just giving you a powered actuated tool if you bought X amount of shots and pins.
I remember the day I dropped two 18 volt fuel hammer drills into a salt water canal within 15 minutes of eachother.
Then to top it all off, the customers bookkeeper/ sister said they didn't have enough funds on hand to pay me that day and to come back next week. The owner wasn't available, he was out on his boat.
Real nice day.
I left with a check dated for "next week"

Needless to say, I never went back to that place.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Suncoast Power said:


> They make it easy to buy their bits and blades/ hardware when you lease. I remember them just giving you a powered actuated tool if you bought X amount of shots and pins.
> I remember the day I dropped two 18 volt fuel hammer drills into a salt water canal within 15 minutes of eachother.
> Then to top it all off, the customers bookkeeper/ sister said they didn't have enough funds on hand to pay me that day and to come back next week. The owner wasn't available, he was out on his boat.
> Real nice day.
> ...


You should have stayed home that day! :drink:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If I put a guy on steady, he gets a gift of an 18 volt fuel set hammer drill and impact, sawsall and lantern.
He gets to write his name on it and that's it.
So far, they all still have them.
I have both 12 and 18 volt. They both have their application but my ideal wire cutter is best with the 18 volt due to the speed and torque and making up gear is best the the 18 volt impact.
Setting tapcons and running nuts and screws, I grab the 12 volt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Hilti is big with leasing tools. Anything goes wrong at all and the Hilti guy will be there that day with a new one.


Also many times after a length of time they will give you new tools and hand you the ones they are replacing.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

matt1124 said:


> Why pay my guys to stand around and wait for DeWalt batteries to charge or tools to cool down enough to run again? Milwaukee will pay for itself in labor alone!


I've had a chance to abuse the dewalt 20v 5AH batteries on brushed and brushless tools and have been happy with the run time and performance so far. I'd consider them if I were in the market right now.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Cordless tools, benders etc should always be supplied by the employer, I do not allow employee owned tools other than basic hand tools on site. When I first started my business a couple of guys wanted to use their own stuff, sent them off to two different jobs on a Monday morning only to get a call that neither can do their work as they both took their tools home and forgot the drills etc in the garage. 

The company owned tools are taken good care of because most have been around me long enough to know what will happen if they don't, but I do understand that accidents do happen.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Suncoast Power said:


> They make it easy to buy their bits and blades/ hardware when you lease. I remember them just giving you a powered actuated tool if you bought X amount of shots and pins.
> I remember the day I dropped two 18 volt fuel hammer drills into a salt water canal within 15 minutes of eachother.
> Then to top it all off, the customers bookkeeper/ sister said they didn't have enough funds on hand to pay me that day and to come back next week. The owner wasn't available, he was out on his boat.
> Real nice day.
> ...


I remember when you did that. It made me chuckle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I remember when you did that. It made me chuckle.


I've just gone right in and pulled them out, soaked the motor with contact/motor cleaner and tried them after a week or so.

Haven't lost one yet.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've just gone right in and pulled them out, soaked the motor with contact/motor cleaner and tried them after a week or so.
> 
> Haven't lost one yet.


Yeah, but libs are scared of the water.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If it were a Milwaukee drill the battery would blow. That's why you should use Dewalt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I remember the day I dropped two 18 volt fuel hammer drills into a salt water canal within 15 minutes of eachother.
> Then to top it all off, the customers bookkeeper/ sister said they didn't have enough funds on hand to pay me that day and to come back next week. The owner wasn't available, he was out on his boat.
> Real nice day.
> I left with a check dated for "next week"
> ...


They there butterfingers invest $10 and save your tools:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I think if an employee needs one of those MechanicalDVR then he probably needs one of these to "parent"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> If it were a Milwaukee drill the battery would blow. That's why you should use Dewalt.


I think that's just the 9.0ah battery.

I know the older ones don't explode!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> I think if an employee needs one of those MechanicalDVR then he probably needs one of these to "parent"


Not always, I have set them on the edge of a boat gunnel or dock and had them slip off into the water, completely by accident. 

I've never used a lanyard but have read they are required on some jobs recently.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've always wanted lanyards when I'm on boom lifts above people or sensitive equipment. The thought of dropping a tool from that height makes my butt pucker.

Never have used one though. 

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I've always wanted lanyards when I'm on boom lifts above people or sensitive equipment. The thought of dropping a tool from that height makes my butt pucker.
> 
> Never have used one though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


A couple friends have told me they are required on a few sites where they are on working off lifts.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Is it unreasonable for an employee to supply his own cordless drill, impact gun, and sawzall? It seems like a common practice these days.
> 
> Personally I have no problem with it. I know many will cry and say it's the employer's job to supply cordless tools. But mechanics supply upwards of $50-100K worth of tools to do their job and nobody complains about that.


I prefer to supply all the necessary tools to get the jobs completed with the exception of hand tools.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I prefer to supply all the necessary tools to get the jobs completed with the exception of hand tools.


Nothing wrong with that. I think based on replies so far, most have no issue with supplying their own cordless tools.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I think based on replies so far, most have no issue with supplying their own cordless tools.


It's very rare around here for an employee to supply cordless tools. At least all the shops I've worked at in the past.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It's very rare around here for an employee to supply cordless tools. At least all the shops I've worked at in the past.


I see.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I see.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


>


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


>


I see.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We all buy our own cordless tools and batteries up front. After that, the company will pay to repair or replace our batteries and tools as needed.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I see.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


>





Chris1971 said:


> I see.





MTW said:


>


*Are you guys like dating or something?*


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *Are you guys like dating or something?*


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *Are you guys like dating or something?*


theyre just ****ing


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


>


:no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> theyre just ****ing


Oh man, worse than I thought.....ya know one will feel under appreciated...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh man, worse than I thought.....ya know one will feel under appreciated...


Somebody has to be the girl.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cow said:


> We all buy our own cordless tools and batteries up front. After that, the company will pay to repair or replace our batteries and tools as needed.


I supply all tools with the exception of the hand tools.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I supply all tools with the exception of the hand tools.


I see.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Somebody has to be the girl.


Always!


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

I stopped supplying cordless tolls about 5yrs ago. Everyone had their favourite tool and most guys wouldn't use what I supplied (Hilti and Milwaukee). We have a ton of cordless tools at the shop just collecting dust. Probably the batteries are soft to a point that they are junk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cemo said:


> I stopped supplying cordless tolls about 5yrs ago. Everyone had their favourite tool and most guys wouldn't use what I supplied (Hilti and Milwaukee). *We have a ton of cordless tools at the shop just collecting dust.* Probably the batteries are soft to a point that they are junk.


I'll gladly pay for shipping to get them off your hands and clear up some storage space for you!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You guys should really be using Dewalt, it's the best.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> You guys should really be using Dewalt, it's the best.


And continues....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You guys should really be using Dewalt, it's the best.


I've got a bunch to sell if you love it so much.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> You guys should really be using Dewalt, it's the best.


Yeah man...:thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Yeah man...:thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've got a bunch to sell if you love it so much.


I sold off the last of my Dewalt stuff last year.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I sold off the last of my Dewalt stuff last year.


Dam...I missed out on that action.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Dam...I missed out on that action.


I have a bunch of the 18v stuff if you're serious.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a bunch of the 18v stuff if you're serious.


I'm not, but thanks anyway. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Yeah man...:thumbup:


I'm guessing that's for home use only, so that's excusable, but just barely.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Cemo said:


> I stopped supplying cordless tolls about 5yrs ago. Everyone had their favourite tool and most guys wouldn't use what I supplied (Hilti and Milwaukee). We have a ton of cordless tools at the shop just collecting dust. Probably the batteries are soft to a point that they are junk.


Who the hell wouldnt want too use hilti or milwaukee???

Im invested in makita but id go milwaukee if i started over. Always liked hilti

Texting and Driving


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> I'm guessing that's for home use only, so that's excusable, but just barely.


You guessed right. :thumbsup:

The last time I worked in the field was the last century, when Dewalt was the cats ass and Milwaukee screw guns were garbage.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> And continues....


That's it, I will never, ever speak to you again in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

So I've had a chance to use a newer 20v dewalt brushless drill. Don't like it for the simple fact it has an electronic clutch instead of mechanical. 

It doesn't react as quickly even on the lowest setting and I still bent my pilot bit on my hole saw.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

TGGT said:


> So I've had a chance to use a newer 20v dewalt brushless drill. Don't like it for the simple fact it has an electronic clutch instead of mechanical.
> 
> It doesn't react as quickly even on the lowest setting and I still bent my pilot bit on my hole saw.


That's what you get for using garbage.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> You guessed right. :thumbsup:
> 
> The last time I worked in the field was the last century, when Dewalt was the cats ass and Milwaukee screw guns were garbage.


How times have changed.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> So I've had a chance to use a newer 20v dewalt brushless drill. Don't like it for the simple fact it has an electronic clutch instead of mechanical.
> 
> It doesn't react as quickly even on the lowest setting and I still bent my pilot bit on my hole saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


Ouch, bending your bit is bad real bad!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I usually buy my new guys their first set. I will ask what they have or want most times it is dewalt which is fine with me. Then I will buy batts every once in awhile. They like to add tools and most of the time they will do it on their own. I will buy major ones like hole hawg or bandsaw but most of the time they want their own. I am guessing if they wanted Hilti I would tell them no. $500 doesn't go very far with that group. 
Myself I have completely switched over to M12.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MTW said:


> That's what you get for using garbage.


Company supplied tools! They'll replace my pilot bit.

I can use the washer method, I just prefer being able to set the clutch and go.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Company supplied tools! They'll replace my pilot bit.
> 
> I can use the washer method, I just prefer being able to set the clutch and go.


Agreed!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wonder if a good middle ground would be to give guys a dedicated "tool allowance" in their check?

That allows them to not feel as taken advantage of when supplying tools, and also gives the added benefit of better tool maintenance and accountability.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Big John said:


> I wonder if a good middle ground would be to give guys a dedicated "tool allowance" in their check?
> 
> That allows them to not feel as taken advantage of when supplying tools, and also gives the added benefit of better tool maintenance and accountability.


Great suggestion!


----------

